# iCloud ne tient pas compte de Notes



## Wolodyjowski1010 (10 Avril 2018)

bonsoir j’ai l’impression que iCloud IOS 11.3 sur iphone et ipad ne tiens pas du tout de Notes or j’ai bien coché la case pour Notes dans icloud 
que passa ?
merci de vos lumières


----------



## iBaby (10 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir. L’as-tu cochée sur tes deux appareils ?


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (10 Avril 2018)

Salut,

Si tu as validé iCloud sur les deux appareils, ton dossier va avoir deux partie : une intitulée iCloud et une intitulée Sur mon iPhone (ou iPad). Pour aller à cette « racine » tu as la flêche vers la gauche en haut et à gauche de ton écran Notes. Tu appuies une ou plusieurs fois jusqu’à ce que tu arrives sur l’écran Dossiers. Et là tu as tes deux parties : iCloud où tu auras les éléments communs à tous tes appareils connectés à iCloud+Notes ; et Sur mon iPhone/iPad où tu auras que les éléments sur l’un ou l’autre de tes appareils.

J’espère que cela peut t’aider.

a+


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2018)

Merci, Vincent, je n'aurais pas dit mieux. Il faut bien faire attention dans Note (ou ailleurs) que les données sont bien stockées dans le Cloud et non uniquement en local.


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (10 Avril 2018)

Okey je verrai cela demain


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (11 Avril 2018)

Bonjour pour simplifier des choses j’ai réorganisé les Notes sur iPhone dans seul endroit = dossier Notes SUR MON IPHONE 33 Notes et 
dossier = Notes ICLOUD 0 Notes , dossier GMAIL 0 Notes
Voilà et j’ai fait la sauvegarde iCloud sur iPhone et sur iPad nada niet
les Notes = contient le dossier = ICLOUD 0 Notes

Je ne comprends pas la solution donnée dans ce fil de Forum 
Ie « flèche « 
que passa 
POURQUOI APPLE NE FOURNIT PAS UNE APPLICATION POUR LA « RÉCUPÉRATION « des Datas sélectionnés par USER ?


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (11 Avril 2018)

Je viens de déplacer sur iPhone le dossier Notes (local ) dans dossier ICLOUD et j’ai fait sauvegarde iCloud sur iPhone 
le seul changement c.est cette réorganisation des Notes sur iPhone et la sauvegarde iCloud prends néanmoins plusieurs minutes avec Wifi puissant ! Et le Miracle s’est produit j’ai les mêmes Notes sur iPhone et iPad merci beaucoup


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2018)

Wolodyjowski1010 a dit:


> Je viens de déplacer sur iPhone le dossier Notes (local ) dans dossier ICLOUD et j’ai fait sauvegarde iCloud sur iPhone
> le seul changement c.est cette réorganisation des Notes sur iPhone et la sauvegarde iCloud prends néanmoins plusieurs minutes avec Wifi puissant ! Et le Miracle s’est produit j’ai les mêmes Notes sur iPhone et iPad merci beaucoup



Pas vraiment un miracle! Juste le fonctionnement normal...
Comme expliqué, seules les notes stockées "sur iCloud" sont synchronisées entre les différents appareils liés à ce compte iCloud. 

Les notes enregistrées en "local" restent en local sur l'appareil en question.


----------

